
Bay Area part-time profs:  why they work at Safeway, live out of cars - electricslpnsld
http://www.sfgate.com/expensive-san-francisco/article/The-secret-lives-of-part-time-Bay-Area-professors-12529299.php
======
cafard
I have done the adjunct thing, to spiff up my resume. My wife did it first
because a friend asked for help and then because she enjoyed it. It is a
wonderful thing to pass along useful knowledge, but honestly I don't see how
anyone can make a good living--not in the Bay Area, not in Iowa--as an
adjunct. I have known at least one person who managed to break out of the four
classes at three schools thing and get a tenure-track job. The odds aren't
good, though.

If I were a career counselor for Mr. Nguyen, I would suggest a job teaching
high school history for money, and the occasional adjunct class for love. Mr.
Balukjian's case is harder, in that he has a Ph.D., which in principle could
qualify him for a tenure-track job; possibly a high school job could look bad
on his resume.

They have my sympathy.

